
Reddit Censors Discussion of Chinese Government and Coronavirus - barry-cotter
https://twitter.com/thegreatroh/status/1240839204264988672
======
theschmed
For those interested here’s a detailed description of what the anti-evil team
does. Used to be called “Trust and Safety”.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/modnews/comments/9qf5ma/on_reports_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/modnews/comments/9qf5ma/on_reports_how_we_process_them_and_the_terseness/?utm_source=amp&utm_medium=&utm_content=post_body)

